# Robert Buchanan on the millennial morning



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2021)

And this leads me to observe, as the second thing of which the text [Isaiah 21:11], as now used, may remind and assure us, that however discouraging the aspect of things may, in many points, appear — “the morning cometh” — a day of unprecedented brilliancy and joy, when the kingdom and dominion, under the whole heaven, shall be given to the Son of Man; and when, emancipated from the strife and turmoil of incessant wars, and enjoying and exhibiting a foretaste and emblem of the heavenly state, the rest of Zion shall be glorious.

Yes, the Lord’s watchmen, not once or dubiously, but explicitly, and a thousand times, have proclaimed that such a “morning cometh”‘ — the morning of that millennial day when there shall be nothing to hurt nor to destroy in all God’s holy mountain, and when the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the glory of the Lord, as the waters cover the sea.

For the reference, see Robert Buchanan on the millennial morning.

N.B. Grammarly has an amillennial bias, as it tried to change "the millennial" to "a millennial".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

